# Famous Photographers



## Deco (Dec 14, 2004)

I am looking for a list of famous photographers/artists that specialise in landscape.

Thanks


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&amp;q=famous+landscape+photographers&amp;btnG=Google+Search


----------



## Deco (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm not going to trust Google when looking for a "famous" photographer/artists.


----------



## voodoocat (Dec 14, 2004)

Sounds a lot like someone wants us to do their homework for them.


----------



## Deco (Dec 14, 2004)

Yes. Do it now. ty


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 14, 2004)

Deco said:
			
		

> Yes. Do it now. ty



die.


md


----------



## Deco (Dec 14, 2004)

Anyone who can come up with a short list will be rewarded with $20. I only do PayPal.  :?


----------



## Alison (Dec 14, 2004)

Deco said:
			
		

> Anyone who can come up with a short list will be rewarded with $20. I only do PayPal.  :?



Cool! At least this guy pays. The last one got an A for free


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 14, 2004)

please everyone...dont give this guy a list.


ADMINISTRATION


----------



## Deco (Dec 14, 2004)

You either listen to that guy or recieve $20 instantly. Make your choice.   

I will be reading PMs.


----------



## Nytmair (Dec 14, 2004)

ummm... "that guy" is one of the people that runs this site.... thanks for playing


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 14, 2004)

LOL@this


----------



## Alison (Dec 14, 2004)

Nytmair said:
			
		

> ummm... "that guy" is one of the people that runs this site.... thanks for playing



LOL, and can turn off his ability to receive PMs


----------



## Deco (Dec 14, 2004)

Nytmair said:
			
		

> ummm... "that guy" is one of the people that runs this site.... thanks for playing


I'm not a brown-noser, like you. I'm not going to call him God, leader, Osama bin Laden or even George Bush.


----------



## terri (Dec 14, 2004)

:study:


----------



## Deco (Dec 14, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> :study:


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 14, 2004)

deco, any luck yet on your list?


md


----------



## Deco (Dec 14, 2004)

Not yet.

Send the list to my email, email-address@deleted.com

Ha! Try and disable that.

(leave your PayPal address so I can give away the money)


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 14, 2004)

wow, in the time it took for you to do all this, you could have actually put forth the effort to find the answers. come on man, just go look it up.


----------



## Deco (Dec 14, 2004)

It's the holiday season and I have money to burn, the $20 can be yours.

Think about it - you could be $20 richer in 2 minutes.  :!:


----------



## Alison (Dec 14, 2004)

Why in the world would someone take a PHOTOGRAPHY course, which I assume is an elective if they aren't interested in photography??

I've got some accounting &amp; science homework if anyone is interested  I don't pay but I'll send you some free photos, signed and all


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 14, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Why in the world would someone take a PHOTOGRAPHY course, which I assume is an elective if they aren't interested in photography??
> 
> I've got some accounting &amp; science homework if anyone is interested  I don't pay but I'll send you some free photos, signed and all




alison, ill do all your homework fif you can give me the answers to last weeks crossword puzzle on page E-9 of my local newspaper...  


md


----------



## Deco (Dec 14, 2004)

Why must you be so ignorant as to not tell me a couple of famous photographers?

Am I asking too much?


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 14, 2004)

Deco said:
			
		

> Am I asking too much?




yes.


----------



## Alison (Dec 14, 2004)

Deco said:
			
		

> Why must you be so ignorant as to not tell me a couple of famous photographers?
> 
> Am I asking too much?



I don't think ignorant is the right word for us since we know their names


----------



## Deco (Dec 14, 2004)

Then what a useless forum I signed up to.

Anyway, I got my email and handed over the $20. 

Cya around (not).


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck bro!



md


----------



## Deco (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## terri (Dec 14, 2004)

Deco said:
			
		

> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was code for, "Look it up."      

You're welcome, btw!     

Glad you got your list.  Good luck with your photography.


----------



## Deco (Dec 14, 2004)

Thank you, Terri.

It's a shame I know more about ban evasion then photographers, eh?


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 14, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> I don't pay but I'll send you some free photos, signed and all



Do tell - what kind of photos??  :shock:


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 14, 2004)

Deco said:
			
		

> Thank you, Terri.
> 
> It's a shame I know more about ban evasion then photographers, eh?


its a shame of all the places you picked to hassle people, its a photography forum. why dont you stay and play nice like all the other kids?



md


----------



## Deco (Dec 14, 2004)

Because I dislike this one the most. And you can thank yourself for my reasons.


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 14, 2004)

i aim to please!! thanks!


----------



## Deco (Dec 14, 2004)

Oh me too. I could send a few bots down here to make hundreds of topics for you to delete. You like feeling superior over the net so you would enjoy using some of those mod powers deleting 500 topics.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 14, 2004)

Deco said:
			
		

> Oh me too. I could send a few bots down here to make hundreds of topics for you to delete. You like feeling superior over the net so you would enjoy using some of those mod powers deleting 500 topics.



That's illegal; it's sabatoging a site. You can't do that and get away with it... depending on how much damage and how far the owner wants to pursue it. If you did that to me I'd hunt you down.


----------



## oriecat (Dec 14, 2004)

Damn!  Someone got out of bed on the wrong side this morning!


----------



## Deco (Dec 14, 2004)

Who me? All I did was ask for a list of photographers. I get stupid responces because people are being assholes about it.


----------



## spiralout (Dec 14, 2004)

I specialize in landscape photography.  My email is boneplayer247a@hotmail.com.  Thanks in advance.  Little Billy will appreciate the Christmas present.


----------



## spiralout (Dec 14, 2004)

Deco said:
			
		

> Then what a useless forum I signed up to.
> 
> Anyway, I got my email and handed over the $20.
> 
> Cya around (not).



Dammit, I guess someone beat me to it.  Oh yeah, welcome to TPF...you'll love it here until you get banned.


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 14, 2004)

Deco said:
			
		

> Who me? All I did was ask for a list of photographers. I get stupid responces because people are being assholes about it.


Deco, how would _you_ like if someone were to come to your house waving a $20 bill and *demand* that you do his homework? I'm sure you would not like ppl taking you for granted. That is the only thing that happened here as opposed to the powerplay that you were thinking of.


----------



## Deco (Dec 14, 2004)

I would feel lucky. Espcially if it was as easy to name a few photographers. Hell, I would do it for $2 maybe $1.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 14, 2004)

Deco said:
			
		

> I would feel lucky. Espcially if it was as easy to name a few photographers. Hell, I would do it for $2 maybe $1.



How about $.50, would you do it for that?


----------



## Deco (Dec 14, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> Deco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your post is irrelevant. I offered $20, a greater amount then $.50


----------



## Alison (Dec 14, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking landscape.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 14, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Bokeh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm... I'm sure we can find a way to fit nudity into a landscape shot   

Actually on a serious note, that makes me think of a really cool landscape shot I saw in the men's restroom of a steakhouse here not long ago.  It's a photo of a woman in one of those old metal washtubs, out in the middle of a field, with a cowboy hat on and her legs are hanging over the side. There's no nudity technically. There's a horse next to her and a saddle hanging on something with mountains in the background. REALLY neat shot.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 14, 2004)

Deco said:
			
		

> Bokeh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I was responding to how much YOU would pay someone.  I'd like to know if you'd pay $.50.  Please, just answer the question!


----------



## Deco (Dec 14, 2004)

Seeing as I am a generous person unlike the majority of the people who replied to my thread, I would do it for free. If someone asked me for a few names I would do it out of generosity. 

I am not a tight little bastard like some of you are.


----------



## Nytmair (Dec 14, 2004)

Deco said:
			
		

> Nytmair said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's not called brown-nosing... it's called respecting people who run this place so people who enjoy photography can hang out and interact.... not ask people to do our work.


----------



## spiralout (Dec 14, 2004)

Hmm..it's seems we're allowing this attention whore to solicit to us.  I move for a vow of silence.  Anyone?


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 14, 2004)

Deco said:
			
		

> Seeing as I am a generous person unlike the majority of the people who replied to my thread, I would do it for free. If someone asked me for a few names I would do it out of generosity.
> 
> I am not a tight little bastard like some of you are.



YOU STILL DIDN'T ANSWER MY QUESTION!! Saying you would do it for free does not answer whether or not you would do it for $.50  WHY won't you just answer me? why?


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 14, 2004)

i second the vow of silence. everyone, on the count of three.... :taped sh:


----------



## Alison (Dec 14, 2004)

:taped sh:


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 14, 2004)

:taped sh:


----------



## havoc (Dec 14, 2004)

here is a list of the greastest landscape photographers of all time... This one comes for free, cuz i like you 


William Riker
Chelsea Clinton
Pee Wee Herman
Anikan Skywalker
Oscar Meyer
Sandra Day O'Conner
Booker T Washington
Me
Gina Gershon
Sammy Sosa
Optimus Prime
Uma Thurman
Sam Sneed
James T Kirk
Princess Buttercup
Ray Crock
Brad Pitt
Mickey Mouse
Donald Rumsfeld
Dr Pepper

and my all time favorite Landscape photographer is:

Rusty Pecker!

I hope this helps, though some here at tfp are too snobby to help a poor soul with their homework, i feel its the responsibility of every member here to share their love and knowledge of photography with everyone...


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 14, 2004)

Oh, I LOVE Optimus' work.  It was definately more than met the eye.


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 14, 2004)

sammy was only good cause he was using "the cream"





md


----------



## Deco (Dec 14, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> Deco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use some logic, champ. I guess its asking too much from a Texan. If I would do it for free what would stop me from doing it for $.50


----------



## voodoocat (Dec 14, 2004)

Uma's work with mountains and junipers really inspired me to get into landscape photography.


----------



## Deco (Dec 14, 2004)

Thank you, Havoc. Thank you indeed. It's good to see there is one fair, genuine and caring member amongst this herd.

I appreciate your time in replying.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 14, 2004)

You forgot Ray Charles his uses of natural light is fabulous 

 :lmao:


----------



## Deco (Dec 14, 2004)

Thank you Jeff. You useless jackass.


----------



## voodoocat (Dec 14, 2004)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> You forgot Ray Charles his uses of natural light is fabulous
> 
> :lmao:


:LOL:


----------



## Alison (Dec 14, 2004)

Deco said:
			
		

> Thank you Jeff. You kind and intelligent person.



That was very nice of you, Deco.


----------



## Deco (Dec 14, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## havoc (Dec 14, 2004)

I would have included Ray Charles, but much like Stevie Wonder, his unusual vision of shadow and light is to progressive for me.


----------



## walter23 (Dec 14, 2004)

Deco said:
			
		

> Why must you be so ignorant as to not tell me a couple of famous photographers?



There's some guy called, uhh, Archie Adams?  Albert Amus?   Uhh ****.


----------



## spiralout (Dec 14, 2004)

Dr. Phil may not be my favorite photgrapher, but I have to respect his approach.  He really manhandles his subjects, and his completely bearable southern twang and I-know-what's-best-for-you-dammit attitude are very apparent in all of his shots.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 14, 2004)

Do not believe I have ever be call useless before.


----------



## Corry (Dec 14, 2004)

Ok...five pages is too many pages for me to go through right now, so I don't know if this one has been listed or not, but if so, I'll just list it again...I've always admired the work of Ian McKellen.  If I ever become half the photographer he is, I'll be happy.  Hope that helps!


----------



## motcon (Dec 15, 2004)

Deco:







diy, baby; diy.


----------



## DeLeon (Dec 15, 2004)

lmao.......


----------



## Geronimo (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DocFrankenstein (Dec 15, 2004)

Deco:
,,|,,


----------



## Corry (Dec 15, 2004)

Will, that's awesome!!!! :lmao: :LOL:


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 15, 2004)

Deco said:
			
		

> Use some logic, champ. I guess its asking too much from a Texan. If I would do it for free what would stop me from doing it for $.50



I DEMAND AN ANSWER!!!


----------



## Deco (Dec 15, 2004)

I won't be answering to any demands, especially from an illogical dumbass like you.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 15, 2004)

Deco said:
			
		

> I won't be answering to any demands, especially from an illogical dumbass like you.



LOL! YO MOMMA!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 15, 2004)

To stop this thread being moved....
Check out the work of John Blakemore and Jem Southam


----------



## Deco (Dec 15, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> Deco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


loolakoloolol!!!111// funney!!1/


----------



## Chase (Dec 15, 2004)

Ok, well that was fun....


----------

